# Healthy Horses Being Put Down: Advice Please?!



## travlingypsy

Hello, 

I haven't been back to this forum in a long time but i'm hoping I can get some advice on what to do or if I can do anything to save lives. I use to work at this barn, and I still have a friend who I get daily updates who works at the barn. And I just cant stand hearing about more healthy horses being put down or are about to be put down because they are old, or have minor problems. 

There have been 13 that I can remember for sure, that have been put down. Some needed it and others were so neglected that, the owner just decided to put them down rather then re-homing them. I know there have been more horses that have been put down I just cant remember. 

This is what is happening. The BO goes out and gets new horses, then the old ones (that have been there a while, not exactly age) that have been there sitting and just getting grumpy or stiff or lame from not being given proper care get put down. Then the cycle repeats its self. For example, this was the first horse that was put down rather then trying to find a proper home. There was a Shetland cross who needed drier climate and off grass because of his founder, the farrier even said he would do great in Eastern Wa, where its really dry. But months later, no effort was put to finding him a home so he was put down. 

2 horses were put down, that were healthy. Just needed to be worked. One was getting grumpy, this horse was about 24ish and NEEDED a job,some back pain but it wasn't enough to be a big issue. The other horse was over weight and was having lameness in one leg, the BO even said that she would be fine if she was being worked and lost some weight. No, real effort to find them homes. 

Now, there is another horse who is on the chopping block. He is older but in great shape and is her kids horse. The BO just got new horses and is now talking about putting the older horse down. Hes been at the barn about 6 months. 

This is just going to be an insane viscous cycle. I really think the BO gets joy from this. To hear the BO talk about the way they die (shot) and buried in mass graves with hooves sticking out, its all a laughing matter to the BO. 
This doesn't even cover the condition of the barn. There is a great horse rescue that I want to contact but i'm just not sure if this is "wrong". I feel its wrong because they could be given to great homes. But I just don't know what normally happens at boarding stables. 2 out of the 13 horses were not hers. That's still a lot of horses she has shot in the last couple of years. 

What do you think? What would you do? Is this the norm or is this as insane as I think it is?


----------



## NBEventer

Well look at it this way.

Its better then sending them for slaughter or left to stand in a field and die. The fact of the matter is, the economy is in the dumps. People are having a hard time giving away horses these days. Horses that are young healthy and a good show record are being ditched or left to starve because they can't find a horse.

We all say we would rather see someone put a horse to sleep rather then send it to the livestock auction where the meat buyers will bid.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Id rather hear the other side of the story before stating an opinion.

I know for a fact, that in this economy, i would rather put one of my lame...non-useable horses down before sending him off somewhere and having him end up in a horrible situation.

A horse that is put down instantly, is much better then starving for months before dying a slow...agonizing...death.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

I would rather see the horses put down than to be unhappy or suffer. Now I o hope this person knows how to do it correctly the first time, and I sure hope the fact that they bury them with their hooves sticking out of the ground is a lie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

A humane end to an unwanted horse is noble.


----------



## wyominggrandma

It is up to an owner to decide when to put a horse down whether you approve or not. As long as he is not putti down someone elses horses that he doesnt own then there is nothing wrong ,legal or otherwise.


----------



## travlingypsy

Its just sad to see there lives are so expendable. I wish the BO would just stop bringing in more horses just to be put down months or a year later. 

The grave story isn't a lie. When I first started working at the barn she told us of a story where this filly had something wrong with the brain, and had to be put down. Some one messed up and the horse got loose and was running all over the field and I can remember it to this day she said that she was screaming "SHOOT IT! SHOOT IT!" and laughing as she told us that. That was the same attitude she had when she told us, about the horse having its hoof stuck out of the ground cause there were 2 other horses in the grave. I don't know, maybe I'm a bit more sensitive to this because I love horses and have more feelings about them then this BO.


----------



## WSArabians

travlingypsy said:


> I don't know, maybe I'm a bit more sensitive to this because I love horses and have more feelings about them then this BO.


This I find a rather ignorant and offensive statement.
Just because people aren't jumping on your band wagon doesn't mean that we don't care or love our horses.

Sometimes a shot or a needle is much more preferable then having them end up somewhere like your old barn.


----------



## cakemom

If I could not be sure that I could ensure the safety and well being of my horses should I have to rehome them I would put them down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## travlingypsy

WSArabians said:


> This I find a rather ignorant and offensive statement.
> Just because people aren't jumping on your band wagon doesn't mean that we don't care or love our horses.
> 
> Sometimes a shot or a needle is much more preferable then having them end up somewhere like your old barn.


I said the BO, meaning how she talks about putting them down, as when she tells us stories about it she is laughing about it. 

I'm not mad or anything that no one is jumping on my band wagon. I see the points being made, that you guys would rather insure your horse goes to a great home and not have them suffer some where else. I never said you guys don't love your horses. 

I also never said anything negative about the replies here. You just miss read what I was saying. I just got attached to the horses there and would of liked them to of had the chance to find a good home rather then be put down. 

I do agree with you guys that being put down is better then starving and being neglected or going to slaughter. So, now i'm the bad guy for wanting to see them be re homed to a good place rather then being shot?


----------



## WSArabians

LOL
Not at all. I must have read it with my sacastic attitude. 

If I were rehoming (and I may be looking at doing this with two) I will do all I can do find a good home which includes getting and actually checking references and if not, they'll stay - I have the space and resources that I can keep them if needed - but if not and people were calling just because a horse was "cheap or free" and I couldn't find anyone with references or that seemed reliable, I'd put them down.

It all depends on the person, the horse, and the situation, I guess.


----------



## travlingypsy

Yea, see! At least your willing to try and find a good home and are willing to do the work! With this place its all she talks about for a few months "oh im thinking of putting this horse down" Its like ok, take those months and try and find a good place. But they just keep adding more horses to the pile till some die. Its sad.


----------



## goneriding

She doesn't sound like a caring person. Yes, the horses shot are no longer suffering but her attitude is disturbing. I surely wouldn't be without sadness when having my horse/s shot.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

The BO's behavior is a bit disturbing. While I see putting down an old or lame horse. also an unwanted horse, but doing it time, and time, and time again, and multiple horses at a time, there is something wrong. I would be moving my horse, no telling what's in the drinking water or the soil or the environment out there.


----------



## jaydee

If this woman is so bad why has no one reported her to animal welfare?
If you (OP) and the people who say they have witnessed these things havent reported her then surely that makes you all complicit in this?
This is a Horse Forum - there's nothing we can do to make this go away, sympathy helps no one and it wont help these horses if they really are being abused.
If you really have evidence then report her and maybe she can be prevented from buying/owning more horses
As for having horses euthanised - then I would always have mine put down at home, there simply arent enough homes for unwanted unsound, elderly horses right now. I totally despise people who stick them in sales and walk away convincing themselves that they have found a wonderful happy home - the reality is they are usually being loaded up and on their way to a slaughter yard


----------



## WSArabians

jaydee said:


> If this woman is so bad why has no one reported her to animal welfare?
> If you (OP) and the people who say they have witnessed these things havent reported her then surely that makes you all complicit in this?


As appalling as it sounds, I don't think that Animal Control will do anything about it.
As someone stated, euthanizing a horse is the owner's right. If there's food, water, shelter, and the other horses all look good, I highly doubt that AC still step in.


----------



## Speed Racer

While I find the description of the BO's attitude rather disturbing, as long as she's not outright torturing the animals before or during the euthing process, AC really has no reason to step in.

She sees horses as disposable livestock. It might be an abhorrent character trait to you, but it's not illegal.

Trying to find homes for large animals like horses right now is difficult, especially if they're physically or mentally compromised in some way. This BO knows she doesn't have to spend a ton of money on a horse if it isn't going to fit into her program, and that she can easily replace it. 

I find her attitude to be rather callous, but as long as she's not abusing them there's not a lot anyone can do.


----------



## mls

travlingypsy said:


> I said the BO, meaning how she talks about putting them down, as when she tells us stories about it she is laughing about it.


Some people hide behind humor.


----------



## Corporal

You know, I can't watch Animal Planet and their abused/neglected animal stories anymore. It just tears me up to be reminded of the unwanted dogs, cats, horses, other animals. This is the only solution for them.
Still, I cannot understand making light of it.
I keep chickens. I butcher my birds. Somebody told me to not do this every day bc you lose your heart, so I don't. I keep them housed well, well watered, well fed, and we enjoy the meat. I have good butchering practices and my birds bleed out in less than one minute. I always "thank" my birds before I butcher them. I certainly don't brag about it. 
I have owned horses since 1985. Over the years, I sold 2 of them bc of health problems, and I have kept horses well into their 20s, and several were past riding and had earned their "pasture pet" status. Kept them until they passed away.
Can't understand your BO's behavior.


----------



## Cat

A horse needing a special climate, has founder, a bad back, persistent lameness - these aren't healthy easy to place horses. These are horses with issues that can be about impossible to place in today's economy and if you sell them cheap to try to get someone to take them you are as likely to have them end up going to slaughter as a good home. Especially not when you can get good healthy sound horses for meat market prices.

I reserve judgement on the joking and what not. I know a family member that jokes and becomes louder/obnoxious about the joking the more he is hurting. Its his way of coping. I don't understand it because its not my way, but do understand it is his way and always have to keep that in mind when what he is saying rubs wrong. Maybe your barn owner is the same way? I don't know since I have not seen it in person and only heard about it 3rd person from someone who is upset about the situation. That in itself can make things seem worse than they really are.

If you are upset by the whole situation it might be time to move on to a different barn and just cut all ties. From what you are saying she is breaking no laws right now and nothing can be done about it.


----------



## travlingypsy

jaydee said:


> If this woman is so bad why has no one reported her to animal welfare?
> If you (OP) and the people who say they have witnessed these things havent reported her then surely that makes you all complicit in this?
> This is a Horse Forum - there's nothing we can do to make this go away, sympathy helps no one and it wont help these horses if they really are being abused.
> If you really have evidence then report her and maybe she can be prevented from buying/owning more horses
> As for having horses euthanised - then I would always have mine put down at home, there simply arent enough homes for unwanted unsound, elderly horses right now. I totally despise people who stick them in sales and walk away convincing themselves that they have found a wonderful happy home - the reality is they are usually being loaded up and on their way to a slaughter yard


No it doesn't. I didn't pull the trigger or say this horse needs to be put down. And like the others have pointed out. There is nothing AC will do because it is the BO right. I didn't ask for sympathy, I was asking for advice on if this is normal or not and if it wasn't normal then I would of taken actions. 

I don't own a horse any more so i'm not boarding at the stables anymore. I don't work there anymore and my only connection is my friend who still works there. I'm trying to move out of this area and when I do all ties will be cut and I can go live happily ever after shoveling horse poop in my own barn 
That part I actually miss about working at the barn and of course the horses!


----------



## wyominggrandma

And remember there are always two sides to every story. You might be taking it all wrong. The BO might be joking as a way not to cry.
I could tell you stories all day long about putting down animals and things that happen, and now I can laugh about some of them since they are sometimes not even believeable ... 
My best friend shot an injured pony and then put it upside down in a bathtub(after it was dead)and basically "boiled" it to remove the meat/muscles for a science project for her neice. They repieced the entire pony skelton together. It was amazing when it was done. However, to someone driving by her farm and seeing the smoking tub with pony hooves sticking out looked pretty bizare and I am sure offended many, but how else do you remake the skelton, the bones have to be skinned off. 
Not because she did not love her animals or was cruel, but because it was a fantastic science project for many to see and learn from after it was done. Cruel person? No, not at all


----------



## travlingypsy

wyominggrandma said:


> And remember there are always two sides to every story. You might be taking it all wrong. The BO might be joking as a way not to cry.
> I could tell you stories all day long about putting down animals and things that happen, and now I can laugh about some of them since they are sometimes not even believeable ...
> My best friend shot an injured pony and then put it upside down in a bathtub(after it was dead)and basically "boiled" it to remove the meat/muscles for a science project for her neice. They repieced the entire pony skelton together. It was amazing when it was done. However, to someone driving by her farm and seeing the smoking tub with pony hooves sticking out looked pretty bizare and I am sure offended many, but how else do you remake the skelton, the bones have to be skinned off.
> Not because she did not love her animals or was cruel, but because it was a fantastic science project for many to see and learn from after it was done. Cruel person? No, not at all


The last two mares that were put down. The last straw that broke the camels back was. The one horse was running up this small hill to be brought in and pushed a horse out of her way which made the BO fall in the mud. She came in the barn all muddy and mad. Later that night she put both of them down. The one mare who was over weight and lame for it and the one who was being grumpy for not being worked and had the minor back pain. I've known this person for 7+ years now. I honestly don't think she cares about the horses. 

At first when I was reading the bath tub story I pictured it in the house,lol! That would of been an interesting science project for sure!


----------



## Copperhead

She will gain a reputation for destroying horses after they are sold to her, if she hasn't already. This will make "good" horses hard for her to find because no one will want to sell their horses to her, except those who know their horses have no real future (lame, behavioral problems, etc.). In essence, she is setting herself up for crap stock and she will continue to buy crap stock because they will hold up long enough to get the job done and then be disposed of when they can't do it anymore.

No one with a good head on their shoulders will sell her a horse that they want to see successful. They don't succeed at that facility, they go there to die.

It is a cycle. No good horses will go there. Just the worn out ones. They won't hold up for long. She gets rid of them and buys another worn out horse. It doesn't hold up for long. She gets rid of it and buys another worn out horse.

I can only hope that her children have a better respect for life. Though I would rather see a horse shot than the alternative, nothing should be this disposable.


----------



## travlingypsy

Copperhead said:


> She will gain a reputation for destroying horses after they are sold to her, if she hasn't already. This will make "good" horses hard for her to find because no one will want to sell their horses to her, except those who know their horses have no real future (lame, behavioral problems, etc.). In essence, she is setting herself up for crap stock and she will continue to buy crap stock because they will hold up long enough to get the job done and then be disposed of when they can't do it anymore.
> 
> No one with a good head on their shoulders will sell her a horse that they want to see successful. They don't succeed at that facility, they go there to die.
> 
> It is a cycle. No good horses will go there. Just the worn out ones. They won't hold up for long. She gets rid of them and buys another worn out horse. It doesn't hold up for long. She gets rid of it and buys another worn out horse.
> 
> I can only hope that her children have a better respect for life. Though I would rather see a horse shot than the alternative, nothing should be this disposable.



I never looked at it that way. But your so right. Actually that reminded me of the BO's new show horse that was just bought, its actually a nice one it was 8k but she told my friend that it wasn't even paid for yet and that was 2 months after the sale. This horse will get the best care out of all of them, just like the old "prized" show horse. But now that the mare is old and unable to show, its at the bottom of the food chain just like the other horses. Its so crazy some of the barn dilemmas that goes on.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

How does she make money to buy all of these horses??


----------



## beau159

Speed Racer said:


> *She sees horses as disposable livestock.* It might be an abhorrent character trait to you, but it's not illegal.


Precisely.

The same way that a vegetarian might think my parents are cruel and uncaring for sending 200+ innocent baby calves to slaughter every year to be eaten between two buns and ketchup. 

I agree that the BO's attitude toward horses is rather callous. However, it does not sound like she is starving them, torturing them, or abusing them. Therefore, animal control won't touch it. And there's not going to be anything that anyone can do about it. She can do what she wants with her horses, unfortunately.


----------



## Speed Racer

beau159 said:


> The same way that a vegetarian might think my parents are cruel and uncaring for sending 200+ innocent baby calves to slaughter every year to be eaten between two buns and ketchup.


Being an unrepentant meat eater, I applaud your parents for providing me with my slab o'cow on a bun. :twisted:


----------



## NBEventer

Speed Racer said:


> Being an unrepentant meat eater, I applaud your parents for providing me with my slab o'cow on a bun. :twisted:


Not much on the cow but I would love to thank those who provide me with a side of Babe with my baked potatos and corn on the cob. Babe tastes very yummy... almost as yummy as Bambi :twisted:


----------



## Speed Racer

Well, I prefer Porky over Bossie if we're being honest, but I do enjoy a good burger or steak when I'm in the mood. :wink:

I like a good Bambi roast too, as well as lamb and goat. I'm a big fan of Middle Eastern/Indian/Lebanese cooking.


----------



## NBEventer

Speed Racer said:


> Well, I prefer Porky over Bossie if we're being honest, but I do enjoy a good burger or steak when I'm in the mood. :wink:
> 
> I like a good Bambi roast too, as well as lamb and goat. I'm a big fan of Middle Eastern/Indian/Lebanese cooking.


DH got Bullwinkle this year... yummy... bullwinkle stew...


----------



## nvr2many

^^^Thanks you guys! This thread was getting a bit dreary and you brought me back into a perspective mind!! LOL!! :lol:


----------



## demonwolfmoon

NBEventer said:


> DH got Bullwinkle this year... yummy... bullwinkle stew...


...and you guys just put me back on track towards vegetarianism. LOL.

*vomit*


----------



## Speed Racer

Why, DWM? Moose are just really BIG deer, after all. Elk are the second largest behind moose in the deer family.


----------



## Muppetgirl

Speed Racer said:


> Why, DWM? Moose are just really BIG deer, after all. Elk are the second largest behind moose in the deer family.


Ack ack ack! Someone gave us a jar of moose meat once......I hid it in the back of a cupboard then waited a few months and disposed of it.......ack ack ack!


----------



## Speed Racer

Buncha wimps.....


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Speed Racer said:


> Why, DWM? Moose are just really BIG deer, after all. Elk are the second largest behind moose in the deer family.


I honestly don't know! The older I get, the more the idea of eating meat seems...unpalatable. I still do eat meat, but it's less and less frequent. I've started pouting (for lack of better word) when the hubby buys it...it's overpriced to hell, and do we really need to eat it all the time? 
It started when we got quail and I decided that I'm never hungry enough to make something die. Then it got worse with my major as we learned all the little lovely bits about decay. xD


----------



## Corporal

I can't eat chicken bought at the grocery store, anymore. It's...(blech) tasteless. I suppose if I raise cattle in the future I'll stop buying that, too.


----------



## Speed Racer

demonwolfmoon said:


> It's overpriced to hell, and do we really need to eat it all the time?


Oh, I don't eat meat every day. I never have. I can go weeks where I don't devour any animal flesh at all, but when I want it I have it.

Corporal, my plan is to raise chickens for meat/eggs, and a get a Holstein steer to raise for the freezer. I have a friend _very_ interested in going in half on the steer with me, and when he's butchered she'll get half the meat. I may even offer someone else 1/4 of my half, since there's no way I can eat a whole half beefer in a year's time, and I'd like to do it every year.

I don't have the time or patience for a garden, but I can always trade meat and eggs for fresh produce with the neighbors who do.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Speed Racer said:


> Oh, I don't eat meat every day. I never have. I can go weeks where I don't devour any animal flesh at all, but when I want it I have it.


LOL I can relate to that! About once a month, sometimes every other month I *NEED* a rare steak. Rare as in bloody and hot like it was straight from the cow.

On that note, my husband says that cravings like that are your body's way of getting nutrients that you're lacking.

ETS: I've convinced hubby that when we move, we will be raising meat rabbits for his meat desires. I also intend to get a couple of goats, maybe a couple of sheep though depending on the lease, it might have to wait a few years until we can buy property in California...

(So if he wants meat, he'll have to work for it)


----------



## Speed Racer

Yep, if you're craving red meat, you're probably lacking in iron and other nutrients.


----------



## NBEventer

I don't eat meat daily either. I actually don't like meat that much but every once and awhile I get a good craving. I can't eat red meat. It makes me sick. But I LOVE ham, bacon, chicken strips and I love pepperoni on a pizza. Once and awhile I get a craving for deer/moose but its rare that I do. We buy all our meat local so its not that expensive and we actually kill and gut our own wild meat.


----------



## Corporal

OMG, we are WWAAAYYYY off topic.
SR, don't bother with meat birds, ESPECIALLY Cornish X's. They are too much trouble and the meat bird feed is expensive. Buy dual egg/meat. Many people like Rhode Island Reds bc they lay a lot. I've cross bred out my RIR's twice now, and I still get a lot of eggs. We eat all of the young roosters, and I replace my layers every year now, so we also eat the hens.
Check out 
BYC Forum
There are well >120,000 members--I lost track--and much great advice there. I am "ducks4you" on that forum.


----------



## NBEventer

Off topic? Was there a topic? I gotta stop doing that! I just get caught up in the moment ya know :rofl:


----------



## Speed Racer

Don't worry Corporal, I'm looking at dual purpose birds. I'm very interested in Orpingtons, but am more than willing to consider other breeds as long as the roos are fairly docile. The first time a roo comes after me, he'll be in the freezer!


----------



## Corporal

Go with the Orpingtons. Some RIR roosters come directly from HeXX.
Really, chickens are the easiest livestock to keep.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Corporal said:


> OMG, we are WWAAAYYYY off topic.
> SR, don't bother with meat birds, ESPECIALLY Cornish X's. They are too much trouble and the meat bird feed is expensive. Buy dual egg/meat. Many people like Rhode Island Reds bc they lay a lot. I've cross bred out my RIR's twice now, and I still get a lot of eggs. We eat all of the young roosters, and I replace my layers every year now, so we also eat the hens.
> Check out
> BYC Forum
> There are well >120,000 members--I lost track--and much great advice there. I am "ducks4you" on that forum.


Lol I'm "nekhebet". I used to have quail and a few serama, but my dog was killing birds so we gave them all away =(

Meat birds suck...we had one just drop dead. No reason...just died from carrying around all that bulk, even before he was old enough to go to Freezer Camp.

ETS: ORPINGTONS ROCK!!!!!


----------



## Corporal

That stinks. He probably did, too, before you found him. =b
I have trained my dogs--only one was a chicken killer--now, "Pyg" is told to guard the gates, (she just lays down and waits further orders), and "Rose" gets in trouble if she chases, so they both at ages 5 & (almost) 6, behave around my birds.
They know when it's butchering day bc we three leave the kitchen with my butchering knives and knife sharpener. On those days I am never lonely.


----------



## nvr2many

If I stopped eating meat I would probably be disowned, lol. But I do live on the family beef farm, :lol:. Chickens too! :smile:


----------



## WSArabians

Muppetgirl said:


> Ack ack ack! Someone gave us a jar of moose meat once......I hid it in the back of a cupboard then waited a few months and disposed of it.......ack ack ack!


What?! 
You're crazy! 

Moose jerky is absolutely to DIE FOR!


----------



## Muppetgirl

WSArabians said:


> What?!
> You're crazy!
> 
> Moose jerky is absolutely to DIE FOR!


I'd have to boot it in the head first! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## WSArabians

Speed Racer said:


> Yep, if you're craving red meat, you're probably lacking in iron and other nutrients.


I'm opposite. My doctor kept me in Iron pills for almost two months after my surgery and I still will rather eat white meat over red meat. 
Unless it's jerky.


----------



## WSArabians

Muppetgirl said:


> I'd have to boot it in the head first! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


****
We'll let you skin it, then you can play soccer with the head. :rofl:


----------



## travlingypsy

Have you guys tried buffalo? I think it taste more like moose, but I prefer a rare cow or elk! But I agree buying meat at the store sucks! Its so watery and tasteless.


----------



## Ash27

_*......*_


----------



## Muppetgirl

travlingypsy said:


> Have you guys tried buffalo? I think it taste more like moose, but I prefer a rare cow or elk! But I agree buying meat at the store sucks! Its so watery and tasteless.


I love buffalo! Buffalo burgers! Add melted Camembert cheese and pickled beets (beetroot in NZ!) to die for.......mmmmmmmm meat!


----------



## franknbeans

Huge Buffalo fan also-especially since one of my horsey friends raises them! ;-) I think her herd is about 200 at the moment......

There really isn't much I won't try......traveling with the DH on business in Europe we have been known to be served Mother goose and all her characters in one meal! Literally.(Goose liver, Rabbit, Seared Antelope followed by a quail egg was interesting.......I actually liked the Antelope-I don't do eggs, unless they are heavily disguised. I didn't order it, it was ordered for me. But, with enough good wine-anything will go down. ;-)


----------



## Speed Racer

Beefalo is rather good, too. It's leaner than regular beef and has a more pronounced beefy taste.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

WSArabians said:


> I'm opposite. My doctor kept me in Iron pills for almost two months after my surgery and I still will rather eat white meat over red meat.
> Unless it's jerky.


A couple of years ago my husband fed me some undercooked breaded chicken while I was studying. I was eating without paying attention and I realized it tasted funny and looked at it. I almost died when I saw it was pink the whole way through. Couldn't get the taste out of my mouth.

A few months after that (maybe more) we did a lab experiment involving the decomposition of chicken in different environments. We covered ours in aquarium soil and kept it damp. Every time we went near it, I dry heaved.

Me and poultry have been in disagreement ever since.

If I'm going to eat meat, it may as well be real MEAT lol

ETS: I love buffalo burgers. I used to fantasize about one day owning a herd....


----------



## Saddlebag

I agree with Cat. You don't know the horse's medical history and try as we may, the time comes when putting the horse down is more humane than keeping it alive. There are laws about burying livestock. The uppermost part of the body has to be 4' below the surface to prevent wildlife or dogs digging and ingesting some of the drugs that remain in the animals body. Many people seem to make light of a troublesome subject as a means to deal with it.


----------



## WSArabians

demonwolfmoon said:


> A couple of years ago my husband fed me some undercooked breaded chicken while I was studying. I was eating without paying attention and I realized it tasted funny and looked at it. I almost died when I saw it was pink the whole way through. Couldn't get the taste out of my mouth.
> 
> A few months after that (maybe more) we did a lab experiment involving the decomposition of chicken in different environments. We covered ours in aquarium soil and kept it damp. Every time we went near it, I dry heaved.
> 
> Me and poultry have been in disagreement ever since.
> 
> If I'm going to eat meat, it may as well be real MEAT lol
> 
> ETS: I love buffalo burgers. I used to fantasize about one day owning a herd....


LOL
That would probably get to me, too. 
I'm a horrible eater and inspect every bite before it goes in so that wouldn't happen to me but I did get a not fulled cooked chicken burger from Wendy's once. Never eat there again.


----------



## WSArabians

travlingypsy said:


> Have you guys tried buffalo? I think it taste more like moose, but I prefer a rare cow or elk! But I agree buying meat at the store sucks! Its so watery and tasteless.


I did try it. I found it too dry and texture...gross. 
Although it is crazy good for you. Figures why it's not the best tasting.


----------



## Muppetgirl

WSArabians said:


> I did try it. I found it too dry and texture...gross.
> Although it is crazy good for you. Figures why it's not the best tasting.


Problem was is the buffalo you tried wasn't tenderized fully first....best way to do that is by booting your burger or steak first:rofl::rofl::rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## WSArabians

Muppetgirl said:


> Problem was is the buffalo you tried wasn't tenderized fully first....best way to do that is by booting your burger or steak first:rofl::rofl::rofl::thumbsup:


Bahaha!!! 
I bet that was it! I'll have to have a talk with that farmer... I'll get some city folk out to go buffalo kicking. :lol:


----------



## Muppetgirl

WSArabians said:


> Bahaha!!!
> I bet that was it! I'll have to have a talk with that farmer... I'll get some city folk out to go buffalo kicking. :lol:


Wonder if that would work like cow tipping? You could tenderize a whole side by just sneaking up in the middle of the night and giving them a swift boot:lol:


----------



## WSArabians

Muppetgirl said:


> Wonder if that would work like cow tipping? You could tenderize a whole side by just sneaking up in the middle of the night and giving them a swift boot:lol:


There's some buffalo not too far from Tiff's place... I guess we can find out in June!
But, I'm having leg pains (right where they put the bottom pins in, I think my leg is falling apart!) so it looks it'll just be you in there. But I'll cheer you on!


----------



## WSArabians

This just seemed to fit...LOL


----------



## wyominggrandma

I have shot two bull moose and a buffalo, along with deer, elk. I absolutely love the buffalo, it was tender and tasted wonderful. Course they all make wonderful jerky.
I can't stomach antelope though, cooked or jerked. Tastes like dirt.. UGH......


----------



## Ray MacDonald

WSArabians said:


> LOL
> That would probably get to me, too.
> I'm a horrible eater and inspect every bite before it goes in so that wouldn't happen to me but I did get a not fulled cooked chicken burger from Wendy's once. Never eat there again.


I never eat at wendy's... My best friends family ate there for supper and all got food poisening and my mother went there for lunch and got a completely raw hamburger....


----------



## Cherie

We have eaten bison for about 10 years now. We prefer it to beef or pork or chicken. We love it. The steaks are so tender they cut with a fork. We have the round steaks and sirloin tips tenderized. We have the shoulders made into chile meat, stew meat and hamburger. 

It is very low in cholesterol and sodium (bison rarely touch a salt block). We raise it so we know it is all natural. Did I mention we love it.

My son (husband and son are both Chickasaw Tribal members) has a bumper sticker on his truck that reads "*Vegetarian -- Chickasaw word for 'lousy hunter'!*"

When I lived in the Colorado mountains, I put an elk in the freezer every year. Loved it, too. Mule deer -- not so much where I lived. The mule deer and antelope always had a 'sagebrush' taste because they eat it in western Colorado. 

The main reason most people do not like game meat like moose and elk is because it is handled poorly, not bled thoroughly or quickly enough and not cooled out quickly enough. If they are gut-shot, they are inedible in my book. Game meat is no better than its handling. I tried bear meat once and even my dog would not eat it. I won't eat anything my dog won't eat.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

What does gut shot mean?


----------



## G8tdh0rse

Back to the original subject on rehoming, older horses. my concern is that once the horse is out of my hands I have no control over what happens to it. Sure the person I gave her to might take care of her for a while but what if they got tired of her or couldn't afford to feed or take care of her. I cannot bear the thought that one of my old girls not get fed enough or not taken care of. I would rather put her down properly than worry that some person is starving her. I am blessed enough to have enough land so I do it on my own property. The vet and I take a walk with the horse. She walks with her head in the feed bucket all the way. I am busy crying my heart out. We get to the right spot in the woods. The vet does it and it is over in seconds. Quick, painless. She is gone in mid chew. She gets to lie out under the stars instead of being stuffed in a dark hole. Sure the coyotes and other carnivores come but that is nature. That is the way it is supposed to be.


----------



## DimSum

Ray MacDonald said:


> What does gut shot mean?


Just what it sounds like where the animal was shot in the abdomen area rather than a head or lung shot.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Does that change the meat? or taste?


----------



## Celeste

G8tdh0rse said:


> She gets to lie out under the stars instead of being stuffed in a dark hole. Sure the coyotes and other carnivores come but that is nature. That is the way it is supposed to be.


Poor plan. 

"*Fines* range from $500 (for “any” violation) to *$25,000* (for a“knowing” violation) under ESA and up to $5000 for any violation of the Eagle Act." 

You can be fined big time if endangered or protected species die from eating the carcass.

http://www.fws.gov/mountain-prairie/poison.pdf


----------



## Cherie

If any part of the gut, bladder or gall bladder is damaged while the animal is alive, the contents mix with the blood and are carried throughout the meat. It ruins the taste of the meat. We have been serious hunters for a lifetime and we eat what we hunt. So, we are really picky how game animals are shot and how the meat is handled. We have never hunted for the heck of it. 

Back to the original subject (sorry), there are always going to be unwanted horses. Until we have very well-managed processing plants here in the US, a quick bullet far better than being neglected, starved to death or being shipped thousands of miles to Mexico or Canada. Feed is too high to keep endlessly feeding horses that have no good use or it is for most people.


----------



## Cherie

> The vet and I take a walk with the horse. She walks with her head in the feed bucket all the way. I am busy crying my heart out. We get to the right spot in the woods. The vet does it and it is over in seconds. Quick, painless. She is gone in mid chew. She gets to lie out under the stars instead of being stuffed in a dark hole. Sure the coyotes and other carnivores come but that is nature. That is the way it is supposed to be.


I agree with Celeste. This is why we shoot any animal that needs to be put down. If a Vet uses chemicals to put a horse down, the carcass becomes 'hazardous waste'. It cannot be buried where it can contaminate water supplies; it cannot be picked up by rendering plants; it cannot go into most landfills; it should not be left in the open where any animals can eat the poisoned meat. 

And, if you think every horse that is euthanized goes down quickly and easily, you have not seen one go wrong. It is a nightmare that I hope I never see again.


----------



## G8tdh0rse

The ones I have assisted with went quick and easy. That is the goal which ever way it is done. My vet gives an agent that puts the horse to sleep like the stuff they give you in surgery, then he gives an agent that stops the heart. There is no poison to contaminate anything.


----------



## jaydee

I've only ever had horses shot - they have always gone straight down instantly but you have to have it done by someone who knows what they're doing
If moose is like venison then yuk from me too - always seems way too greasy
Wild waterfowl mostly taste like whatever they feed on - fish - and they smell awful when they're cooking.


----------



## Speed Racer

G8tdh0rse said:


> The ones I have assisted with went quick and easy. That is the goal which ever way it is done. My vet gives an agent that puts the horse to sleep like the stuff they give you in surgery, then he gives an agent that stops the heart. There is no poison to contaminate anything.


Anesthesia IS poisonous, G8td. I don't know who's been telling you otherwise. It's chemicals that are used to KILL an animal, for crying out loud! :-x

If you use them and leave the animal out for wildlife to eat, you're contaminating and killing a hell of lot more than just your horse. 

If you want 'nature to take its course', then shoot the horse in the head and *don't* pump it full of chemicals and kill off the indigenous wildlife along with it.

Even if YOU didn't know it, your vet sure as hell should have known better!


----------



## WSArabians

I've only ever had one horse done by chemicals, and that's because the glaring idiot of a cop said he was too close to a major highway to shoot, but I've seen them shoot deer IN TOWN and not stop traffic, so it was complete BS. He went quiet, but it's not always the case. 
I prefer shooting, anyday.


----------



## Speed Racer

My next one will be shot and picked up by a rendering company. My heart horse is buried on the farm, but I'm having a hard time justifying burying any more large carcasses.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

G8tdh0rse said:


> The ones I have assisted with went quick and easy. That is the goal which ever way it is done. *My vet gives an agent that puts the horse to sleep like the stuff they give you in surgery, *then he gives an agent that stops the heart. There is no poison to contaminate anything.


So I wanted to research to be sure, but:

Veterinary use

*Benzodiazepines* are used in veterinary practice in the treatment of various disorders and conditions..... for induction of anesthesia and as *adjuncts to anesthesia*.[149][152]

Funny thing about Benzodiazepines (and the thing I wanted to check for sure: "On June 25, 2009 American recording artist and entertainer Michael Jackson died of acute propofol and benzodiazepine intoxication after suffering a cardiac arrest at his home "

Both courtesy of Wiki by the way, but we researched Michael Jackson as part of Death Investigations in College. He was taking Lorazepam, which I've been prescribed in the past. If you've read the warning statement that comes with that drug, you'd probably be a little more hesitant to let it sit in the field for 'Nature" and the wild animals to dispose of. I'm pretty sure it IS poisonous considering it can cause liver or kidney failure, or:

" Other adverse effects include confusion, ataxia, anterograde amnesia and hangover effects. With long-term use of benzodiazepines, it is unclear whether cognitive impairments fully return to normal after cessation of therapy; cognitive deficits persist for at least six months after withdrawal, but longer than six months may be required for recovery of cognitive function. Lorazepam appears to have more profound adverse effects on memory than other benzodiazepines; it impairs both explicit and implicit memory"

Due to it's original intended purpose, it also causes: "sedative/hypnotic, muscle relaxant, anxiolytic, amnesic, and anticonvulsant"...

It should not be taken by the pregnant or elderly, and seeing as how no one would be monitoring who ate the dead horse.....


----------



## Celeste

Euthanasia drugs are usually composed of barbiturates and potassium. The barbiturate is the drug that will kill wildlife. Tranquilizers may be used as sedatives before the actual euthanasia drugs are used. 

I was made aware of the danger of leaving euthanized carcasses laying around when reading about a veterinarian that was fined $20,000 after he put down a cow and left it around. The next day, two bald eagles were found next to the dead cow. He was fined for killing the eagles. The farmer was not held liable because he was not aware of the danger and the veterinarian should have warned him. 

I won't inject a horse to put it down unless there is a burial plan. Preferably a hole is dug and a backhoe is sitting there waiting to finish the job.


----------

